# 192,000 acres of energy



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

http://www.blm.gov/az/st/en/prog/energy/arra_solar.html
I like this idea. It beats the heck out of $1 leases to big oil.


----------



## meddac (Nov 21, 2008)

I was stationed at Ft Huachuca in SE AZ and if you ask me they could pave dang near half of the sonora desert with solar panels and it wouldn't of hurt my feelings. 400 shades of brown didn't do much for me.


----------

